
A Good Man Is Getting Even Harder to Find - buboard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-good-man-is-getting-even-harder-to-find-11570200829?mod=rsswn
======
xchip
From this article looks like a good man is a man with higher status than the
woman, a bit sad.

